# Having fun in the forest!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been a little busy, lately, doing battle with the Cedar tree infestation on my farm. I've been out waging war with a chain saw, shovel, loppers, and my homemade tree shear. Worked for about 2 hours this afternoon and got about 3 acres cut, now I have to shove them into a pile! Earlier this morning, I worked for several hours cleaning out some fence rows. I need about 3 more guys with saws and about 3 days and things would be heading in the right direction! Anyone care to volunteer to come over and help? There's PLENTY to go around!:argh:


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I think it would take me 3 days just driving there. LOL


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *I think it would take me 3 days just driving there. LOL *


LOL.....yeah, probably be cheaper to fly round trip.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep 3 days for me too!!! Even if I picked up Mark along the way!


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey admin, you can pick me up for the road trip too!

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

So - you guys will be here next week, right? RIGHT:question:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I am a pilot (finished last year)...maybe we could rent a plane....Anyone want to fly with me? AIR ANDY....free drinks, BYOP (bring your own parachute) --- I need some more hours...anyone got some good life insurance they need to cash in on?

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, I am a pilot (finished last year)...maybe we could rent a plane....Anyone want to fly with me? AIR ANDY....free drinks, BYOP (bring your own parachute) --- I need some more hours...anyone got some good life insurance they need to cash in on?
> 
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *


Sounds like you are planning on plowing up them cedar trees as you land??? If that is the case I most definitely want to wait to see if there is a second trip. :spinsmile


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey, now that is a GREAT IDEA!!!! I didn't think of that.... PLOWING UP THE CEDAR TREES WITH A UNCONTROLLED RAPID DESCENT!!!

:warplanes


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hey, now that is a GREAT IDEA!!!! I didn't think of that.... PLOWING UP THE CEDAR TREES WITH A UNCONTROLLED RAPID DESCENT!!!....*


They must teach airplane flying a little different in LA. The uncontrolled rapid desecnt I might handle - it is the plowing up I would be objectionable to. I'm still leaning towards waiting fer the second trip.:serta:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Try for renting a PBY. You can come a get me and I have a large pond on the back acre....it's over 50' long - should be enough, eh?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *They must teach airplane flying a little different in LA. The uncontrolled rapid desecnt I might handle - it is the plowing up I would be objectionable to. I'm still leaning towards waiting fer the second trip.:serta: *


They taught him how to FLY real well - it's just the LANDING he has trouble with!:furious:


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey all of this sounds like some fun. If my RV wasn't blown across town, I would haul us all up in that and call a ROAD TRIP! ZOOM!
ZOOM!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - we could wait a few weeks and have a cook out while yer here!  That'd give you time to fix the RV!


----------



## crammy_IA (May 13, 2010)

When you kill off your cedar trees are you killing the roots with diesel fuel as well?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I've been a little busy, lately, doing battle with the Cedar tree infestation on my farm. I've been out waging war with a chain saw, shovel, loppers, and my homemade tree shear. Worked for about 2 hours this afternoon and got about 3 acres cut, now I have to shove them into a pile! Earlier this morning, I worked for several hours cleaning out some fence rows. I need about 3 more guys with saws and about 3 days and things would be heading in the right direction! Anyone care to volunteer to come over and help? There's PLENTY to go around!:argh:


I feel your pain! I just got through thinning my place. Lots of work! Surprised you aren't pulling/ pushing them with the tractor! Must be big trees.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I just git done cutting the majority of the cedar of my property. Now I have a bunch of gnarled stumps I can't dig out. That's actually what brought me here. Cutting down all those trees got my hay fever going something fierce. The last couple of years of his life my grandfather would cut cedar blanks so kids could make stools out of them at his churches summer activity program. I contacted the church and they said they were no longer doing it, so I had to haul dozens of these things to the brush dump.


----------

